# Aloha Lake Village?



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about Aloha Lake Village in Marbella? We're very interested in the house but the neighbourhood looks dead and throws a strange vibe.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

And how do we find out if a property is legal?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

There is that much for sale if something didn't feel right I would walk away. It is still a buyers market with loads of property.

We stayed in a place once called Alhoa Gardens once but that was near Puerto Banus so it's probably not the same place as Alhoa Lake Village.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Roy C said:


> There is that much for sale if something didn't feel right I would walk away. It is still a buyers market with loads of property.
> 
> We stayed in a place once called Alhoa Gardens once but that was near Puerto Banus so it's probably not the same place as Alhoa Lake Village.


Roughly the same area, close to Aloha Golf. I think they are vastly overpriced.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Roy C said:


> There is that much for sale if something didn't feel right I would walk away. It is still a buyers market with loads of property.
> 
> We stayed in a place once called Alhoa Gardens once but that was near Puerto Banus so it's probably not the same place as Alhoa Lake Village.



This urb is just up the hill from Puerto Banús actually, just through Los Naranjos Golf by the lake. We love it and the urb is cute but it's right beside some abandoned half-built buildings and the community seems very quiet—we didn't see one person or car in there


----------

